# Wachposten - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 14
Dieses Bauwerk aus Holz wurde als Schutz für den Brückenheiligen gebaut.
Er ist umgezogen und somit steht das Appartement leer am alten Ort. 
Die Fensterscheiben sind blind geworden und der Zahn der Zeit nagt auch
am Holz. Aber es hält noch tapfer die Stellung.

This building was built of wood as a protection for the bridge saint. He has
moved and thus the Appartement stands empty am old place. Windowpanes
have become blind and the ravages of time also gnawed at the wood. But it
still holds bravely the position

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another wonderful piece!!! Terrific proportion and color use.. I love it!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your work. It is so realistic yet it's still holds that charm of a painting. WONDERFUL


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your work is so detailed and beautiful and yet you are able to paint them so quickly. Amazing.
Ihre Arbeit ist so detaillierte und schön und trotzdem sind Sie in der Lage, sie so schnell zu malen. Erstaunlich.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Danke für die Kommentare!
Oh Terry, es hat fast 4 Stunden gedauert.

Thanks for the comments!
Oh Terry, it took almost 4 hours.

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

4 Hours??????? Wow.. 

Question Ernst.. How did you get the gridding on the windows? Did you use masking fluid?


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, four hours is a long time.
For details (grating on the window) I used watercolor pencils.

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe I should speed up my paintings.. and they might look better 

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't imagine your work looking any better. Seems perfect to me.

Ich kann nicht vorstellen, Ihre Arbeit besser suchen. Scheint mir vollkommen.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello Terry, hello David - Time is money (also in Bavaria)!

Ernst


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

4 hours is incredible. There is no way I could get a drawing done in 4 hours..pretty positive I couldn't get a painting done in that amount of time either..


----------

